# am i a jurk or somthing?



## Shotgunsal (Feb 28, 2013)

Marriage just over 1 year.
My wife pays water bill, cable, house insurance, her car, her credit cards
I pay elt bill, food, int, my car.

Now before we both got to together i thot i knew her and the way she lived.
She turn off light when not using them. keep heat and ac set to save cash so on.
Now the lights are left on and i ask nice but no luck...she always forgets to turn them off.
the new thing happened in 5 week time. we like Manny live in a mobile home. some times water damage happens so fixing the floors is a new cost... thrn a few weeks later water heaters leaking and floors is like a rollercoster (lol).. she she freaks out and i spend ever thing i had that week to fix it and replace. so at thius point im a good 1000 into the house np its our place to live. now work is welling to train her for a better placement she ask me you up for this. im like sure. so thay set it up and she dont have the cash to spend on food or gas to take the trip. so I sell off some thing open my piggy bank and had some over. the week they reimburse her. she fights me when i ask for it back (lol) im setting here brook as hell. Like 10 dollars for the week and thats for gas. why she shopping for stuff and spending it...she knew i had nothing left. lol.. now we need a new mower. she doe's not like the ider of me having a garden in the yard. so i told her its your yard buy it lol.(my mind set at the time) she said she did not have the money (i know she just got her taxes back and over 2000) i told her i have 20 dollars to my name you have 2k. she said it was for tires... what the hells wrong here


----------



## totamm (May 1, 2012)

sounds like she's using you.


----------



## Shotgunsal (Feb 28, 2013)

totamm said:


> sounds like she's using you.


I hate to think thats it but i cant see anything but that...
I have not said anything here thats not true and sweeten it in anyways


----------



## totamm (May 1, 2012)

Shotgunsal said:


> I have not said anything here thats not true and sweeten it in anyways


I didn't think for a single moment that you did.


We're all friends here

:toast:


----------



## Shotgunsal (Feb 28, 2013)

totamm said:


> I didn't think for a single moment that you did.
> 
> 
> We're all friends here
> ...


:smthumbup:


----------



## nevergveup (Feb 18, 2013)

Well,she no longer cares about saving on utilities cause she has you now to take up the slack.Your only married 1 year to her.
My advice,grow a back bone and tell her shes being unfair and a marriage is 50/50.If she dosen't want to then divorce her.
What ever don't get her pregnant.


----------



## Wiltshireman (Jan 23, 2013)

As a newly married couple without kids you should be in a strong financial position at the moment.
Whilst two cannot live as cheaply as one it is not double the cost of living alone. If you struggle with money now just imagine how hard it would be if your wife gave up work to have a child (3 people on one wage).

You should have sorted this out before you got married (IMHO) but seeing as you did not you need to do it now.

Sit down with your wife a talk seriously about your priorities and responsibilities in this partnership. Set up a joint account to pay all the household bill, work out a budget so that you each pay into that account according to your earnings, remember to put in enough to cover emergencies, try to leave each of you a little “personal / pocket money” each month. If you are having rows about money now then things will only get worse in future if you do not sort it out now.


----------

